# Trees of North Carolina



## alelover (Aug 10, 2010)

Found this neat book in PDF format. I think it's interesting anyway. It's about NC but I'm sure it applies to a lot of other states too.

http://ia311231.us.archive.org/1/items/commonforesttree00nort/commonforesttree00nort.pdf


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 10, 2010)

Cool Book,

I noticed service-berry in there. I got a pile of it that I need to taste for smoking potential, the berries are real good So I'm betting the wood is too.

But if that doesn't work out it says it's good for handles, so I got it made.


----------



## solaryellow (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice find alelover! Bookmarked it and saved a copy. :o)


----------



## ak1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Very nice! Here in Ontario we have some bits of the Carolinian Forest. Basically we are in the northern range of many of these trees.


----------

